# Marley & Me



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, so I thought his was going to be a dumb kids movie but OMG!!! If you have a dog or heck, even if you don't have a dog, see this movie. It's a LOT better than I expected. Not a kids movie. A very nice story with an ending that will grab you.

I don't want to spoil it. Check it out if you have the time.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Good Story, Great Dog, Jennifer Anniston... what more could you ask?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree. We saw it Christmas day. Love me some Jennifer Anniston.


The only complaint was when they packed the family up and moved to PA. I can only think of a few states worse than the Commenwealth. Give me sunny Florida any day.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One warning.. I would be really careful about this one with Kids. It is shown in the previews as a comedy and though it has comic pieces to it, the story is all but light hearted. 

I enjoy it.... But was not what I expected. Kinda of like Road to Taribithia. The previews don't really match the movie's content. Both good movies in my opinion but the previews gave the viewer the wrong impression of the tone of the movie so be aware of that before you rent it looking to lighten things.. If you do, you will be surprised.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This movie made me and other grown men cry...I mean we all had some dust in our eye. lol


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Excellent quick read but keep the box of Kleenex handy....

Part comedy yes.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

I read the book twice and loved it but the last couple of chapters will tear you heart out. I hear the movie is about the same.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

runner26 said:


> I read the book twice and loved it but the last couple of chapters will tear you heart out. I hear the movie is about the same.


Pretty much, yeah. Even my 23 year old son had to quickly leave the room for some reason.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought it last night, but haven't watched yet... I pretty much figure the way the movie is probably going to go (figuring that the ending is at least part of the motivation for the author writing the book in the first place)... so I'll watch when I'm in the right frame of mind.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Pretty much, yeah. Even my 23 year old son had to quickly *leave the room for some reason*.


He had something in his eye like me.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> This movie made me and other grown men cry...I mean we all had some dust in our eye. lol


I'm not watching it now:lol:


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

If you enjoyed the movie, the book is even better...


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

ncxcstud said:


> If you enjoyed the movie, the book is even better...


But Jennifer Aniston is not in the book.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> This movie made me and other grown men cry...I mean we all had some dust in our eye. lol


It made me tear up and I dont even like pets. It was a sweet movie and very sad. Made me want to get a dog!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK..you've talked me into renting it from Blockbuster when the chance presents itself.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

ncxcstud said:


> If you enjoyed the movie, the book is even better...


If you enjoyed the book, you should check out "The Art Of Racing In The Rain". A similar story, but told from the dog's perspective.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Watched this with my family last nite. It was ok, though not really the comedy that was promised in the advertising and trailers during the theatrical run.

Worth watching, but not something I'd blind buy on disc as I don't think it is something most people would watch multiple times. In other words, rent before buying.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just saw this tonight, wow! Totally not what I was expecting as it got towards the end. I thought it was just going to be a light hearted comedy, but it turned out to be pretty darn sad at the end!

Very good movie, just not what I was expecting.



sigma1914 said:


> This movie made me and other grown men cry...I mean we all had some dust in our eye. lol


Agreed.


----------



## musicman0725 (Oct 22, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Just saw this tonight, wow! Totally not what I was expecting as it got towards the end. I thought it was just going to be a light hearted comedy, but it turned out to be pretty darn sad at the end!
> 
> Very good movie, just not what I was expecting.
> 
> Agreed.


Definitely, this movie was a lot better than I expected. We don't own a dog (we own a cat), but as a pet owner you can really connect with it. It starts out funny, but gets really serious later on. I'm not sure why it got such terrible reviews when it came out. It was a really good movie. Also, the bluray comes with a digital copy and a dvd version.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

My wife bought the DVD and made me watch it (wasn't interested at first). We were both crying afterwards.


----------



## SatliteHD (Jun 9, 2008)

but hated crying! geez I had to get a grip on the crying thing after the movie.


----------

